# what's mean Bandwidth



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

What's mean _Bandwidth_ 
and if someone open my site dose this will be in the area or range of bandwidth


----------



## karusho (Nov 4, 2005)

most of the time bandwidth is the amount that your host will allow to be transferred out each month. A lot of popular websites get so many hits that the server sends out so much data that the bandwidth limit is exceeded. Some hosts only host website's with very good bandwidth.


----------



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you 
waht mean Reset date


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Generally, bandwidth is the amount of data that's transfered from one computer to another. Usually, from a server (such as techsupportforum.com for example) to your computer. Bandwidth is also known as Data Transfer. Let's say that you download a file that's 100MB in size. For the most part, when you download that file, you've used up 100MB of bandwidth. 

For web hosting, if you're bandwidth limit is 1GB (1,000MB), then that 1 file needs to be downloaded 10 times for you to use up your bandwidth limit. As far as your "reset date" question, I'm going to assume that you're referring to when the bandwidth tracking is reset. Bandwidth is usually reset on the first day of each month. So, using the above example, if you have 1GB of bandwidth and you use it all, you'll have to wait until the first day of the coming month before your website is usable again. If you don't use all of your bandwidth, then it still resets to 0 at the first of the month. Think of it the way most cell phone companies work. They give you so many minutes a month to use. If you don't use those minutes, you lose them and you start with a fresh batch to work with for the new month. Some companies are now doing rollover minutes which doesn't work the same way.


----------



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you for replay 
but more clearly about reset date
I have been working on creating sit and give me this information 


*Bandwidth *:
Monthly Limit: 500.0 Mb
Used: Less than 100 Mb
Available: 500.0 Mb
Reset Date: 18th

what mean reset date (is that mean my site will unvailabel after 18 mounth )
and thank you again


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I believe that the reset date is the date that the bandwidth counting is reset to 0. So, if you use 500MB of bandwidth, you'll have to wait until the 18th of the month before your site will be useable again.


----------



## nader (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you very mush Skie 
good replay from you


----------

